# فوائد الخبيزه.



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

الخبيزة نبات عشبي منها أنواع البري وتجنى للأكل وتستعمل في الطب، وأنواع تزرع لزهرها أو لأكل ورقها مطبوخاً ، تنمو الخبيزة بكثرة في المروج والغابات وعلى جوانب الطرق، وقد اشتهرت منذ القديم بتحسين لون البشرة.

*الفوائد والإستعمالات​*1- الخبيزة مفيدة في حالة السعال والنزلات الصدرية وفي حالة خشونة الصوت والصدر

2- الخبيزة مدرة للبول وتفيد في حالة حرقان البول
3- تخزن أزهار الخبيزة بعد تجفيفها ويصنع من مسحوقها منقوع حار مسكن لآلام الحلق ويستعمل كغرغرة للبلعوم
4- أوراقها مفيدة للجلد وتستعمل في صنع الكريمات التي تغذي البشرة وتزيل التجاعيد كما أنها تستعمل في صناعة الصابون والشامبو
5- تفيد في حالة وهن الأعصاب 
6- تفيد في تخفيف الإمساك حيث إنها تلين أغشية الأمعاء الغليظة 
7- عمل مغاطس بمغلي أوراق الخبيزة يلّطف احتقانات الرحم 
8- الخبيزة من مجموعة النباتات التي تقلّل من نشاط ديدان الإسكارس حيث أنها تشلُّ حركة الديدان الأمر الذي يتطلب إعطاء شربة سهلة بعدها لإمكان طرد هذه الديدان من الأمعاء عند إستعمال الخبيزة لهذا الغرض>






*دراسة طبية​*
أثبتت دراسة طبية حديثة نشرتها مجلة "الطب النباتي" أن أزهار نبات الخبيزة تقلل ضغط الدم الشريانى، أشار الباحثون أن الخبيزة تحتوى على عناصر علاجية أهمها المواد المضادة للأكسدة التي تضيف فوائدا وقائية لجهاز القلب الوعائي وتحمي عضلة القلب والأوعية الدموية من التلف التأكسدي، كما أن سلامة استخدامها وعدم تسببها في تأثيرات جانبية سلبية يجعلها بديلا مثاليا لعلاجات الضغط التقليدية.

وقد لاحظ الباحثون أن ضغط الدم الانبساطي انخفض بحوالي 10 نقاط على الأقل عند 79 % من الأشخاص الذين تناولوا شاي الخبيزة، مقابل 84 % عند من تعاطوا العقاقير الطبية, مما يؤكد أن الشاي المصنوع من خلاصة زهور الخبيزة فعال في تقليل ضغط الدم الشرياني عند الأشخاص المصابين بحالة بسيطة إلى متوسطة من ارتفاع الضغط، جدير بالذكر أن ضغط الدم يعتبر عاليا إذا تجاوزت قراءاته العليا والسفلى أكثر من 140/ 90 ، وأن ارتفاع ضغط الدم هي حالة شائعة في البلدان المتقدمة ويؤثر على حوالي 20% من 
البالغين فيها.







*استعمالات و فوائد الخبيزة الطبية​*

1. يستعمل لآلام اللوزتين والرشح ( منقوع ) للغرغرة وللشرب، يعالج امراض الفم ( القالوع ) والتهابات الحنجرة. 
2. يعالج امراض الصدر الصدر والسعال . مقشع يزيل البلغم، يزيل التهابات القصبات الهوائية، يعالج نوبات الربو. 
3. مدر للبول، يفتت الحصى والرمل . 
4. ملين للطبيعة ، يزيل القبوضة . ورقه يعالج القروح في الامعاء والشرج. 
5. ورق الخبيزة يمنع الالتهابات الجلدية. 
6. مغلي اوراق الخبيزة يستعمل كغسيل مهبلي لإزالة الاحتقان والالتهابات ويعالج امراض الرحم. 
7. يخفف ويلطف امراض وآلام البطن والمغص. 
8. فيه مادة لها خاصية مضادة للالتهابات الميكروبية والفطرية والفيروسية خاصة الالتهابات الجلدية والباكتيريا الموجودة على سطح الجلد، يكافح الخراجات والإنتانات. 
9. يعالج الوتر النفسي واعتلال المزاج، مهدئ للأعصاب، يزيل البدانة الناتجة عن كثرة الطعام التي يسببها التوتر النفسي عند بعض المرضى. 
10. ملطف للحساسية الجلدية والطفوح الجلدي، وعقص الحشرات. 
11. يكافح أمراض اللثة والأسنان

-----------------------------------------

.


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

يانهار فؤايد كل دة ف الحجة خوبيزة
ههههههههههههه
لاء بجد اول مرة اعرف فؤايدها
اعزمنى عليها بقة يا اليعازر


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> يانهار فؤايد كل دة ف الحجة خوبيزة
> ههههههههههههه
> لاء بجد اول مرة اعرف فؤايدها
> اعزمنى عليها بقة يا اليعازر



حقولك على سر..

زمان ماكنتش بحب الخبيزه ابداً..

لكن بعد ما عرفت فوايدها ..أصبحت من أنصار "حزب الخبيزه"

وانتي مدعوه للإنتساب للحزب..والاشتراك على حسابي :flowers:

.


----------



## kero-marena (11 يناير 2012)

فوايد حقيقي مهمة

شكرا كتيرررررررررر


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

kero-marena قال:


> فوايد حقيقي مهمة
> 
> شكرا كتيرررررررررر



نوّرتي ...

شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك.


.


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> حقولك على سر..
> 
> زمان ماكنتش بحب الخبيزه ابداً..
> 
> ...


وهيدينى كام كل شهر الحزب دة بقة؟:smil15:
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (11 يناير 2012)

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا ب الخبيزه..



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------

